# D 1



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Lets talk NoDak Sports.

Bison will move to D 1 soon. How long will it take to be competitive in football ?

Will they ever win another basketball game ?

Wrestling against Iowa and Minnesota ... a chance ?

Better to be the big fish in a little pond or the little fish in the ocean ?

NDSU ALUM PH


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

prairie hunter said:


> Lets talk NoDak Sports.
> 
> Bison will move to D 1 soon. How long will it take to be competitive in football ?


Based on their performance this year, it may take quite a few years. I don't know if they have any D1 caliber players on their current roster. I think a new coach with D1 coaching experience will be hired before they make the move. Babich has been getting outcoached lately and it doesn't appear that he is a very good recruiter.

That said, my beloved Sioux will probably get their *** kicked this weekend.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

It will take years before the Bison will be competitive. I sure would hate to see the Bison-Sioux series come to an end. I think NDSU had no choice but to move up because of the benefits D-1 has to offer the University as a whole. Don't make me list them because this is what I have heard on the local talk shows. Back in the mid 90's TNT did a series called FOOTBALL AMERICA which had a 15 minute story on the Bison-Sioux rivalry. If you haven't seen it try to rent/buy/order the tape as it was great and a great way to get motivated for the big game. Rocky Hager voiced it perfect when he said "Lets get after these son-of-a-B....

The Bison are going to need a bigger time coach for their move I think and I think the fans have lost patience with Babich. Should be another fun game. GO BISON


----------



## hunt4life (Mar 7, 2002)

To me, D1-AA is the same as DII twenty-five years ago, and DII today has become/is becoming DIII or NAIA of yester-year. At least in football.

I think the Bison can compete in wrestling very soon. They have already been at the 'level' to compete D1 at times in the past. 20 years ago the Bison could have beaten the Gophers in wrestling, now the Gophers are at the very top of D1. So, it will be tough to beat the Gophers right away, but it shows that it can be done.

Each sport is a different story, but I don't see why the Bison shouldn't be competetive in football at D1-AA. I believe they have played and beaten teams from that division in the past. I seem to remember them beating Northern Iowa not too long ago.

I don't see what the waiting period for play-offs is all about. A school should be accepted or not.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

All it is going to take is more MONEY!!!! Can the state and the Alums afford it???? Time will tell.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Didn't Babich come from a Division 1 AA program?

With all the screaming the Teamakers are doing this year I don't know what they will be like if they have to endure 4-5 years of this.

I hope they get D1 hockey soon so the FIGHTING SIOUX can beat them in another sport.

The UND Women's team has their home opener this weekend. With 2 locals on the team here it makes for 5 Grand Forks ladies playing on Division 1 teams. UND-2, St. Cloud-1, Vermont-1, Harvard-1.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

It's about time this site gets some UND alum to balance the heavily skewed NDSU bias  No offense Chris, just have to stand up for my college! Anyway, for those of us old enough to have been around when the Bison were actually winning football games in the early 80's(I know for a lot of you younger folks that has never happened), didn't they also kick around this idea. Anyway, I have always felt that only a few of the scholarship sports (e.g., football, wrestling to name a few) would even have a chance to compete at that level. Seems like an effort to get more money from the Alum to builder better facilities.


----------

